# cost to build garage/shed



## kildon (10 Jan 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking at building a garage/shed - 20ft x 12 ft - it will be detached from the house, we're on a small bit of land outside a big town, would like the garage to be fittied with electricity, up and over door, the roof will be pitched and slade, including a slide door and a window on one side. 
at this stage I'm just looking for a good estimate of what you think it might cost (ignore planning permission etc. for now). Please include foundatios and the assume block walls, not wood or slabs of concrete
thanks, k
p.s. I saw this image on google which is very similar to what I'm trying to do  http://www.google.ie/imgres?q=concr...&tbnw=235&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:58,s:500,i:178


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Jan 2013)

€10 to 15k .... as ballpark figures.


----------



## kildon (11 Jan 2013)

thanks, I had thought it would be around the 15k


----------

